# Cpl Chris Shallow - Canadian Special Operations Regiment



## backcountrybase (Mar 6, 2012)

We lost a good operator back in January to cancer.
Chris was one of the originals from our first course.
He always went hard. It's time to let it hang now Chris.

Rest in peace bro.






SHALLOW, Christopher

(Corporal, Canadian Special Operations Regiment)
It is with heavy and sad hearts that we announce the passing of our beloved son Christopher, at the tender young age of 29 on January 25, 2012. Devoted son to Edward and Gail, Chris left this world wrapped in his parents loving arms at 11:30 a.m. after a courageous and valiant 2 year battle with cancer. He will be proudly remembered by brothers Jason and Daniel, and sisters Melanie and Rebecca. He was loved in life and will be dearly missed by his uncles, aunts, cousins, nephew, and his very wide circle of military and civilian friends. After graduation from Colonel By, Chris took up several odd jobs before entering the Canadian Forces. He joined the Royal Canadian Regiment in 2005 and quickly set his sights on the Canadian Special Operations Force. He applied and was selected into the Canadian Special Operations Regiment in 2006. He subsequently served two tours of duty in Afghanistan as a Special Operator. Chris was accomplished as a soldier, an incredible human being, and an inspiration to us all. God's newest angel in heaven will always be our hero on earth. Memories of Chris' virtues and qualities will be cherished by all, and we trust his spirit will engulf us in love for years to come. The family would like to extend their sincerest thanks to the 5th floor staff at the Ottawa General Hospital and the Elisabeth Bruyere Continuing Care Centre for their dedicated and tireless kindness, as well as the numerous support arms of the Canadian Military. Family will receive condolences on Friday, February 3, 2012 from 10:00 am until Service time at 12:30 pm in the Sacred Space of the Beechwood National Memorial Centre, 280 Beechwood Avenue, Ottawa, followed by interment in The National Cemetery of Canada Section of Beechwood Cemetery. In lieu of flowers, memorial donations to the Canadian Cancer Society would be appreciated.


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 6, 2012)

RIP.  F cancer!


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 6, 2012)

RIP Cpl Shallow..


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 6, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 6, 2012)

Blue skies CPL Shallow, rest easy your tour is done.


----------



## CDG (Mar 6, 2012)

RIP Cpl Shallow.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss BCB.


----------



## tova (Mar 7, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 7, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## KBAR-04 (Mar 7, 2012)

RIP, worked with the Canadian SOF guys in Afghanistan, great operators.


----------



## elle (Mar 8, 2012)

backcountrybase said:


> God's newest angel in heaven will always be our hero on earth.


 
Truer words...

Rest In Peace


----------



## ManBearPig (Mar 8, 2012)

RIP


----------

